# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  فن بالفول السوداني ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
صباحكم زي العسل المخلوط بالقشطة
بما إن وقت الناصفة قرب
وصلتني هالفنون بالفول السوداني
وطبعاً تفضلوا عليهم 
هذي ناصفتكم من الحين
ولاحد يقول ليي ماوصله شي بعدين 
يالله حياكم أختاروا ليكم  
 
 
 

 
 

 
 
 

تحياتي العطرة للجميع ..
دمتم موفقين لكل خير..

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*هههههههههههههه مره رووعه هموس*

*كل عام وانتِ بالف خير غناتي*
*ايامكِ سعيده ان شاءالله*

*حوائج مقضيه بحق المهدي ابن الحسن*
*موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*

*دمتي بحفظ الرحمن...*

----------


## ABU A7MED

ههههههههه

تجنن الصور وأحلى فول سودانى 

يسلمو عالصور خيتو 

دمتى بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اتجنن هالهبله 
هاهاهاهاهاها

----------


## آهات حنونه

هههه حلوين كثير كثير

جايه احطهم وسبقتيني يعطيك العافيه كنت احاتي تحميلهم

يسلمو ياذوق على الناصفه النايس

تحياتي لك

----------


## أموله

ههههههـ هبوليين مره يجننو 

يسلموو ~

----------


## اعشق ابي

مشكورة

----------


## همس الصمت

> *هههههههههههههه مره رووعه هموس*
> 
> *كل عام وانتِ بالف خير غناتي*
> *وأنتِ بالف خير وصحه وسلامه يارب ..*
> *ايامكِ سعيده ان شاءالله*
> 
> *حوائج مقضيه بحق المهدي ابن الحسن*
> *الله يقضي حوائج الجميع يارب ..*
> *موفقه لكل خير وصلاح*
> ...



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ دموع
أسعدني جميل حضورك في متصفحي
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ههههههههه
> 
> تجنن الصور وأحلى فول سودانى 
> 
> يسلمو عالصور خيتو 
> 
> دمتى بود



 
ياهلا فيك أبو احمد
أسعدني جمال حضورك
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اتجنن هالهبله 
> هاهاهاهاهاها



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ عفاف
جميل هذا الحضور دائماً
الله يعطيكِ الف عافية يارب..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> هههه حلوين كثير كثير
> 
> جايه احطهم وسبقتيني يعطيك العافيه كنت احاتي تحميلهم
> 
> من سبق لبق خخخخخخخخخخ
> خيرها بغيرها ان شاء الله ..
> يسلمو ياذوق على الناصفه النايس
> 
> تحياتي لك



 
ياهلا وغلا فيكِ بحورة
أسعدني جميل حضورك
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
وفي إنتظار للمزيد من أطروحاتك ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> ههههههـ هبوليين مره يجننو 
> 
> يسلموو ~



الله يسلمك ويسلم قلب غاليك يارب
الف شكر لهذا الحضور الجميل ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> مشكورة



 
العفوووو
الف شكر لك ولحضورك ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## تحطيم كول

مشكورين

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

حركااااااااات حلويييييييين مرره .. يسلموووووو

----------


## حساسه بزياده

كذا ماحد بيرفض السبال :bigsmile:  
إلا بيشابقوا عليه :amuse:

----------


## همس الصمت

> مشكورين



العفووو ختي
الف شكر لك لهذا الحضور ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> حركااااااااات حلويييييييين مرره .. يسلموووووو



 
الله يحلي أيامك يارب ..
الف شكر لك لهذا الحضور الجميل ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> كذا ماحد بيرفض السبال 
> إلا بيشابقوا عليه



اي والله صدقتي
كل الجهال راح يقلوان يبون منه ..
الله يعطيكِ العافية خيتي على الحضور الجميل ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## مولاتي يازهراء

إيش إيش الحركات دي

يسلموا 
كريكشون ناصفة حلاوة

----------


## ساريه

حلوين 


يسلمو الانامل 


والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## جيلان

صور جميلة مشكورة
أختك جيلان

----------


## همس الصمت

> إيش إيش الحركات دي
> 
> يسلموا 
> 
> كريكشون ناصفة حلاوة



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ خيتي
الف شكر لك لوحضورك الجميل ..
متباركين ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> حلوين 
> 
> 
> يسلمو الانامل 
> 
> 
> والله يعطيك العافيه



 
الله يحلي أيامك يارب ..
الف شكر لهذا الحضور الجميل ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> صور جميلة مشكورة
> 
> 
> أختك جيلان



 
ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ خيتي
اسعدني جمال حضورك
الله يعطيكِ العافية يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## شوق الربيع

رووعه فول السوداني 

كل عام وانتم بخير 

مشكوووره على صور


تحيااااتي

----------


## همس الصمت

> رووعه فول السوداني 
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير  
> مشكوووره على صور 
> 
> تحيااااتي



الروعه في تواجدكِ حبيبتي
الف شكر لهذا الحضور الجميل
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------

